# CPC searching for remote position/3+ yrs experience in remote coding



## beachbabi (Oct 21, 2013)

I am a CPC since 2004 and I have remote coding experience for three plus years.  I hold my own business license.  I am currently searching for a remote coding position full or part time.  I have outpatient/inpatient experience as well as HCC.  

I will be happy to send my resume for consideration.

Thanks, 
Natalie O Corley, CPC
corley.natalie@gmail.com
251-377-7024


----------

